# yellow shrimp



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey, i just wanted to know if there are other members here that would be interested in splitting an order of yellow shrimp - Neocaridina heteropoda (var. Yellow). I was at Frank's Aquarium and talked with Frank and he said he could put in an order for me if i was willing to take the whole stock since he doesn't have any space for them. He'll be contacting me soon with the pricing when he manages to contact his supplier - i just need to know how many people are interested before i ask him to place the order. I'm not sure how many shrimp will be in a single order, so if you are interested please let me know how many shrimp you would be interested in and then i'll work it out from there. thanks.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i'll do it! i know frank as well, just 5 mins away from the YMCA. he is a great guy. I didn't know he can do orders for you


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> i'll do it! i know frank as well, just 5 mins away from the YMCA. he is a great guy. I didn't know he can do orders for you


Yea it was my first time in the store today and frank was very helpful. He said he doesn't mind doing special orders as long as we're able to take the whole shipment at once since he doesn't have the space to house them, thats why i wanted to gauge interest in the yellow shrimp before i go ahead with it. He warned me however, that there will be a large number of DOA with shrimp but he said they shouldn't be too expensive. I'll post up the info on pricing and number of shrimp when he gets back to me about it.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

yea well just pm me and i know jeff158 or something wants some as well. check out the Frank's Aquarium thread in the Store Profiles Review section, i go there a lot so I usually put up good deals and what not


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> yea well just pm me and i know jeff158 or something wants some as well. check out the Frank's Aquarium thread in the Store Profiles Review section, i go there a lot so I usually put up good deals and what not


alright cool, i'll go ahead and do that. thanks


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Yellow shrimps*

Jeff did mention this - count me in.

thanks


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I contacted Frank and he told me he's waiting on his suppliers to give him a quote, so i'll have that up as soon as possible. I've also inquired about some higher grade black crystal/bee shrimp - hopefully he can get them for a decent price.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

jon021 said:


> I contacted Frank and he told me he's waiting on his suppliers to give him a quote, so i'll have that up as soon as possible. I've also inquired about some higher grade black crystal/bee shrimp - hopefully he can get them for a decent price.


I would be totally in for at least 10 yellow shrimp, my only problem is I live in Mississauga and Markham is a long drive away. If anyone is willing/able to meet at a subway stop somewhere downtown I could grab them while at work.

Harry


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> I would be totally in for at least 10 yellow shrimp, my only problem is I live in Mississauga and Markham is a long drive away. If anyone is willing/able to meet at a subway stop somewhere downtown I could grab them while at work.
> 
> Harry


i go to downtown for school everyday, so if this goes down and the price is right i could pick up some for you no problem


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

hi i was wondering if your still ordering those yellow shrimps, i wouldnt mind buying around 5-10 either  i live in markham too 
just pm with with the prices and how much your going to have to order or just post it here


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

aln said:


> hi i was wondering if your still ordering those yellow shrimps, i wouldnt mind buying around 5-10 either  i live in markham too
> just pm with with the prices and how much your going to have to order or just post it here


Frank hasn't received the quote from his supplier yet, he said he'll let me know as soon as he finds out. I'll have everything posted once i receive the info.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

okay thanks jon


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

i've found a source for some yellow shrimp, pm me if interested


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Do they have any other kinds?


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

the source is actually a member from this forum - bettaforu. She told me that she is getting some blueberry shrimp in, and possibly some blue pearls. Shipping to the markham/scarb area is going to be 10$ though, since she's coming from burlington


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Group buy - yellow shrimps*

thanks for organizing the group buy - my guys have settled down and eating.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

novice said:


> thanks for organizing the group buy - my guys have settled down and eating.


Hey Ricky, no problem. It was nice meeting you, it was a pretty good experience meeting fellow aquarium enthusiasts. I hope that shrimp that jumped out of james' bag survives My shrimp have started to colour up a bit and are eating, i'm hoping i can get my tank fully set up soon. I'm just waiting to get some sort of a ground cover for the tank and create a carpet. Let me know when you get those yellows breeding.

- Jonathan


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

how big do these shrimps get , i bought some small shrimp last week and my fish had a hay day with them all gone so looking for some bigger ones so my fish dont eat them 
thanks 
tom


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

tom g said:


> how big do these shrimps get , i bought some small shrimp last week and my fish had a hay day with them all gone so looking for some bigger ones so my fish dont eat them
> thanks
> tom


the yellow shrimp are the same size as cherries, if you're looking for larger ones.. amanos would be your best bet. But what type of fish do you have?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shrimps*

i have angels /rams /danios/plecos/tiger barbs ,iwant some shrimp who will help clean plants but like the look of them as well 
thanks 
tom


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

tom g said:


> i have angels /rams /danios/plecos/tiger barbs ,iwant some shrimp who will help clean plants but like the look of them as well
> thanks
> tom


You should not keep shrimp with those fishy you listed specially the tiger barbs they will kill any shrimp even big shrimps.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Go with a handful of ghost shrimps first. 
That way if your fish are inclined to eat shrimp, at least you're giving them cheap "feeder" shrimp.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Just as the others have mentioned before, almost all your fish will readily consume the shrimp. Most fish in general will - the only one that i know of that is shrimp safe is the oto. Fish that are small such as the cpds, will leave adults alone but will pick off all baby shrimp.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

is this order still going in?

i'm near Ryerson and U of T, 

wouldn't mind 10 of these.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> is this order still going in?
> 
> i'm near Ryerson and U of T,
> 
> wouldn't mind 10 of these.


Sorry, i forgot to post that the order has already concluded, and everyone that participated have already picked up their shrimp.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Would you guys post some pictures with those blue and yellow shrimps you've got. 
I'm sure it will be lovely to watch.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I was indirectly part of this order (Anna dropped them off directly since I live not too far from her). I'm just curious, roughly what size were the shrimp that you guys got. Mine were quite a bit smaller than I had hoped for. Largest was around 1/2" and most of them were around 1/4". Unfortunately all the tiny ones that were about 1/4" either got picked off by my endlers or sucked in by my filter, which has really small slits though.

I know Anna is just the middle person so it's not her fault, but I'm just curious if everyone else got similar size or if I just got the wrong end of the stick 

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> I was indirectly part of this order (Anna dropped them off directly since I live not too far from her). I'm just curious, roughly what size were the shrimp that you guys got. Mine were quite a bit smaller than I had hoped for. Largest was around 1/2" and most of them were around 1/4". Unfortunately all the tiny ones that were about 1/4" either got picked off by my endlers or sucked in by my filter, which has really small slits though.
> 
> I know Anna is just the middle person so it's not her fault, but I'm just curious if everyone else got similar size or if I just got the wrong end of the stick
> 
> ...


Hey Harry, yea the shrimp we got were very small as well, i picked up 10 myself, of the 10, 4 are around 1/2" the rest 1/4". Everyone's orders were delivered to my place as well, and their shrimp were all about the same size. My tank is shrimp only at the moment so i haven't lost any shrimp, Anna's supplier gave her primarily all juvies and baby shrimp because they tend to ship better. The colours are a bit pale at the moment, i hope they'll colour up a bit more as they grow.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

jon021 said:


> I contacted Frank and he told me he's waiting on his suppliers to give him a quote, so i'll have that up as soon as possible. I've also inquired about some higher grade black crystal/bee shrimp - hopefully he can get them for a decent price.


I will likely be bringing in some high grade blue tigers at the beginning of May. Still waiting on price, but considering these guys go for $15-20 a pop in North America, there won't be a problem beating that


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> I was indirectly part of this order (Anna dropped them off directly since I live not too far from her). I'm just curious, roughly what size were the shrimp that you guys got. Mine were quite a bit smaller than I had hoped for. Largest was around 1/2" and most of them were around 1/4". Unfortunately all the tiny ones that were about 1/4" either got picked off by my endlers or sucked in by my filter, which has really small slits though.
> 
> I know Anna is just the middle person so it's not her fault, but I'm just curious if everyone else got similar size or if I just got the wrong end of the stick
> 
> ...


same here  you should;'ve put them into a breeder box or net and grow them out  its better to shrimp babies shrimps then adult shrimps


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

bcarlos said:


> I will likely be bringing in some high grade blue tigers at the beginning of May. Still waiting on price, but considering these guys go for $15-20 a pop in North America, there won't be a problem beating that


Interesting  ... keep us posted, or if you want PM me directly cause there's good chance I'll be interested. Also as a side note, is there any chance you might be able to get in red tigers?

Thanks,
Harry


----------

